# Aquatic Variety Pack ID



## adamlafrance (Mar 5, 2015)

Got two of these variety packs yesterday with the following plants included. I know the left four are dracaena, but I can't seem to figure out the other two. Any help is appreciated!
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/aquariumforum/album.php?albumid=150&attachmentid=41033


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Spathiphylum wallisi aka, peace lily. Maybe not S. wallisi but definitely a Spathiphylum. Wet feet, dry leaves and this plant will love you for it! Much better suited for a house plant but will survive with its leaves about half submerged.


----------

